# biginch



## biginch (Jun 21, 2011)

i was given 2 german shepherds, my female is from gremeny and the male from texas. i need to know how long do they carry there pups before giving birth. i know the last 2 weeks i need to put her on puppy food. thanks


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Hi - I hit notify on this thread - multiple times apparently as I just got 4 notifications(!!!) so that some of the moderators of this forum might be able to come in and give your dog some help and you some information to help her.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Have you spoken to your vet for advice?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Most females whelp around 63 days from breeding.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

And I would put her on puppy food for the last 4 weeks, or supplement her food with yogut and cottage cheese.


----------

